# Humble Cookoff



## zilla (Feb 11, 2007)

It's been a looooooog time since I stayed up for 40 hours straight. We drove in from Houston this afternoon and shortly thereafter I fell asleep. I just woke up from a little snooze. Ahhhh.... yep the first comp was a whole lot of fun. There were 113 teams, Crapshoot BBQ hit 7th in chicken and 9th in brisket. 7th through 10th paid $125.00 so we covered some expenses there. I had a great time and now I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Bobberqer (Feb 11, 2007)

any time you get to pay for some of the comp from winnings, it's great...Congrats, Zilla.. all the best this year


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 11, 2007)

over 100 teams and 2 tops tens?  Wow, congrats!


----------



## Finney (Feb 11, 2007)

Good job.... now go to bed.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW! Thats some good shooting!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 12, 2007)

Good job Zilla!! 8)


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 12, 2007)

Great job Zilla....setting the bar high for SOTB.


----------



## zilla (Feb 12, 2007)

There is a lot to be said for joining an existing team with winning recipes.    Makes you look good overnight.   *All* the credit goes to Texana and BBQ Doug. I'll tell you what though, when they decided to take me on as a team member they made me an equal partner, quality guys those two.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Feb 12, 2007)

Way to go Zilla.  Sounds like a great trip.  I cant wait until season starts around here.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 12, 2007)

zilla said:
			
		

> There is a lot to be said for joining an existing team with winning recipes.    Makes you look good overnight.   *All* the credit goes to Texana and BBQ Doug. I'll tell you what though, when they decided to take me on as a team member they made me an equal partner, quality guys those two.



I have to echo those same comments about Woodman and Uncle Bubba, treated me as an equal member right from the start. Even though I think Woody gets more sleep.


----------



## WalterSC (Mar 14, 2007)

zilla said:
			
		

> It's been a looooooog time since I stayed up for 40 hours straight. We drove in from Houston this afternoon and shortly thereafter I fell asleep. I just woke up from a little snooze. Ahhhh.... yep the first comp was a whole lot of fun. There were 113 teams, Crapshoot BBQ hit 7th in chicken and 9th in brisket. 7th through 10th paid $125.00 so we covered some expenses there. I had a great time and now I'm going back to bed.



Sorry for the late posting but congrats on those finishes I hope I do half that good on May 4 and th in North Augusta at our first comp. The team has decided to do just buts instead of doing ribs as well.


----------



## zilla (Mar 14, 2007)

All the best to you and the team Walter!


----------

